# Burlap coffee bags for sale/trade assorted



## Jamesmaiden423 (May 4, 2013)

I have burlap coffee bags from around the world. My inlaws are coffee roasters and I've acquired about 500 burlap sacks of all kinds that need to find homes ASAP.

The bags range from coarse to fine fabric. Some have art, cool logos and script, some only have text, or numbers some are blank. Some say country of origin some only have a design. They are standard size (around 2' x 3') used once. May still contain a wayward green coffee bean or two.

Interested in a swap, barter, sell or trade, let me know.

Thank you


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

How much per bag?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

What do you like and how much in cash are they????


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Where are you located and what items are you wanting to barter/trade for?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd be interested in some of the finer mesh/weave bags.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Could you tell us how much per bag and what you would be interested in bartering for? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I would like about 20. How much please? Thanks Vickie


----------



## osage1959 (Sep 16, 2007)

Would be interested in about 10 bags of the finer weave depending on price/shipping to 64070 please?
Thanks!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Did anyone hear anything?


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

***Nope***


----------

